# شرح سوكيا لينك



## حسام عبد الله (4 مايو 2009)

اولا : اود ان اشكر كل القائمين على هذا المنتدي الطيب الغزير بالمعلومات وادعوا الله ان يجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم 
ثانيا : لي طلب بسيط اريد شرح برنامج sokkia link بالعربي لان الجهاز معي يعمل بويندوز فيستا وهو لايدعم تشغيل prolink ,wincomm وعندي السوكيا لينك ولكني غير محترف علية ولكم جزيل الشكر:12:


----------



## علي سليم متولي (4 مايو 2009)

الاخ العزيز اطلب من التوكيل نسخة من الشرح بالعربي وسوف برسلونها لك بالبريد السريع


----------



## م مختاراحمد (5 مايو 2009)

البرنامج سهل جدا ان شاء الله


----------



## alwekeel (5 مايو 2009)

اخى اعتقد ان يعمل ببرنامج برولينك 
بس انت حاول تستخدمه صح وانشاء الله سوف يعمل به


----------



## حسام عبد الله (6 مايو 2009)

والله يااخوان انا جربت prolink ولكن لايمكن تسطيبة على نسخة الويندوز الخاصة بالاب توب


----------



## الشوبكي اس (6 مايو 2009)

هذا شرح بس باللغه الانجليزيه
www.mertind.com/argentina/Soporte%20tecnico/Software/Sokkia%20Link/Guia%20de%20usuario%20Sokkia%20Link.pdf


----------



## م .محمد صالح (8 يونيو 2009)




----------



## م .محمد صالح (8 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم من ليبيا العظمه العظيمه


----------



## م .محمد صالح (8 يونيو 2009)

*الاخ العزيز اطلب من التوكيل نسخة من الشرح بالعربي وسوف برسلونها لك بالبريد السريع*​


----------



## محمدين علي (15 يونيو 2009)

ممكن يكون في شرح باللغة العربية


----------



## roona201 (16 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخوانى الاعزاء بالنسبة للفيستا لايقبل تسطيب الا البرامج الاصلية ... لانى حملته على اللاب توب " sokialink" وشغال واذا اى مساعده انا تحت امركم بس استاذنوا من الادارة علشان رقم تليفونى
اما بالنسبة لل"prolink" فهو لايعمل مع اللاب توب سوا الفيستا او xp
مع تحياتى للجميع 
اخيكم م هشام


----------



## علي الدبس (11 مايو 2010)

يا خالي اكتب عالشاشه دليل سوكيا وشوف شو بدك----------------مع الشكر


----------



## مهندس حافظ الحسن (12 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم انا حاصلة لى نفس المشكلة ما قادر احمل النقاط فى الجهاز


----------



## مساح توتال (4 يناير 2011)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## abo_zezo (4 يناير 2011)

الاخ العزيز حسام عبد الله 
تحية طيبه 
برنامج البرولينك لا يتم تسطيبه الا على ويندوز xp فقط


----------



## abo_zezo (4 يناير 2011)

اخى حسام عبد الله ممكن اساعدك لكن على الايميل الخاص بى 
فقط استأذن الادارة
وشكرا


----------



## سعيد صلاح محمد (26 يناير 2011)

يا ريت شرح عربى


----------



## رياض رمضان (12 أغسطس 2011)

وين الشرح يا شباب


----------



## كبل (13 أغسطس 2011)

بلنسبة لشر ح البرنامج طويل بس لانه فبه توتال ونيفو وgpsبلسبة للنسبة للتوتال اولا من ستينغ يجب ضبط البورت من قائمة ستينغ بحيث تكون الارقام بين الجهاز والكمبيوتر متطابقة اذا كانت الوصلة يو اس بي يجب تعريفها اولا واذا كانت نوع الثاني يجب تحديدها من الورت بعد ضبط البورتاضغط okثم اذهب لقائمةdataاختر منها ريسيف داتا ثم اضغط connectionبنفس اللحظة يجب ان تكون موصول مع التوتال واضغط منه send jobفتظهر لك البيانات مكتوبة حتى النهاية ثم اضغطsave sdrثم من قائمة dataاختر توتال ستيشن فتظهر صفحة جديدة اضغط فب الاعلى على اليسار open dataثم اتر الملف الذي حفظته sdrثم openثم okثم اضغط علىdrawingثم okاذهب لقائمة fileثمdxf fileثمsave dxf fileثم اضغط okوغير اسم الملف اذا اردت


----------



## top.surveyor (29 نوفمبر 2011)

_أنا جربت برنامج prolink
ولكن فى نهاية التفريغ من التوتال للحاسب لم يعد البيانات والأرقام
ولكن يظهر أن البرنامج سهل
_


----------

